# نوع الزيت لهيونداي ستاركس ديزل



## رافت 1983 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
املك سيارة نوع هيونداي ستاركس 11 راكب تعمل بوقود الكاز وليس البانزين
ومحركها حجم 3000 ديزل ومزود بسوبر جارج ............. المطلوب من حضراتكم ان تحددو
لي نوع الزيت الملائم لهذا المحرك اي نوع اللزوجة ............... رجاءا ارد الجواب من اصحاب الخبرة فقط


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز 
لكل سيارة يوجد بها كتلوك للصيانة ويوجد فيه كل ما تحتاجه مثلا نوعية الزيت ودرجة لزوجة وكميته وكذلك صيانة اغلب المنظومات الموجودة في السيارة 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## رافت 1983 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

اني ماعندي هذا الكتلوك لان السياره مو جديدة موديل 2005


----------



## الوتيدى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اذا كان نوع المحرك ديزل ممكن تستخدم زيت موبيل دلفاك وهو زيت مخصص لمحركات الديزل ​


----------



## ابو ربحي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز بالنسبة لنوع الزيت لمركبتك الهيونداي /ستاركس بالتحديد كالتالي:
الجو البارد colde climate تستخدم لها زيت لزوجته 0w/30 
الجو المعتدلmoderate climate تستخدم لها زيت لزوجته 15w/40 أو 10w/30
الجو الحار Hot climate تستخدم لها زيت لزوجته 20w/40
وبالتالي حسب جو بلدك تستطيع استخدام احدى الزيوت الموضحة اعلاه وتلك المعلومات هي خاصة بمركبتك.
هذا والله اعلم


----------



## رافت 1983 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكر الجميع على التواصل فعلا انا نصحا باستخدام زيت ذو لزوجة 15w/40 لكون المحركات المزودة بالسوبرجارج 
تحتاج لزيوت ذات لزوجة معتدلة اما بالنسبة لاجواء فانا اعيش في العراق وجو العراق حار جدا في الصيف وشكرا


----------



## ابو ربحي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز بالنسبة لجو العراق الحار تستخدم زيت لزوجته 20w/40 وليس 15w/40 مع العلم ان الشركة وضعت هذه القيمة بعلمها وجود تيربو ووضعت لك البيانات لاستخدام الزيت المحدد في كافة الاجواء لذلك اخي علينا اتباع بيانات الشركة المصنعة للحفاظ على المحرك واجزاءه وبارك الله فيك.
والله اعلم


----------

